# Fire and Ice



## mineman65 (Jan 29, 2007)

Fire and Ice: The Winter War of Finland and Russia. Movie about Winter War made in US.

Part 1:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GwvL_as0db0[/YOUTUBE]

Part 2:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKJFC_oyQ_M[/YOUTUBE]

Part 3:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s84GgTVYekY[/YOUTUBE]

Part 4:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKUfRoa_zC0[/YOUTUBE]

Part 5:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XYbgxrt_-zA[/YOUTUBE]

Part 6:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egxA0s8_bjE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Reloader (Jan 29, 2007)

Excellent documentary, Mineman! I thoroughly enjoyed it. Finland has every right to be proud of their soldiers who took part in this campaign. I hope that it will not be long before that part of Karelia is returned to Finland. sal;


----------



## mineman65 (Jan 29, 2007)

Thank you, Reloader! We are proud of our Veterans and yes, we would like to have our part of Karelia back but it seem to be very difficult to achieve by political means and war we don't want. Also it could be costly and difficult transition, have to also think the reality that thousands of Russians are now living in those areas and I bet they feel that it's their home. So I say, if we can't get political solution, we better forget and live on. salute;


----------

